# Gracias, WR. Merci, WR. Thanks, WR.



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Comencé hace dos semanas una muy larga traducción poco usual para mí, llena de referencias históricas, geográficas, literarias, etc. muy precisas, escrito todo en un francés  muy culto y elegante, más allá de mi conocimiento bastante profundo del francés en varios casos de vocabulario y expresiones.

Por primera vez consulté muy intensamente el diccionario de WR con excelentes resultados. Entiendo ahora más que nunca la importancia de su base de datos.

Pues eso, gracias, WR.

(Si alguien tuviese la gentileza de traducir esto al inglés... gracias también)

------

J'ai commencé, il y a deux semaines, une très longue traduction peu usuelle pour moi, pleine de références historiques, géographiques, littéraires, etc. très précises, le tout écrit en français très culte et élégant, au-delà de ma connaissance assez approfondie du français en plusieurs cas de vocabulaire et d'expressions.

Pour la première fois, j'ai consulté très intensément le dictionnaire de WR, avec d'excellents résultats. Je comprends maintenant, plus que jamais, l'importance de sa base de données.

Ben voilà, merci WR.

(Si quelqu'un avait la gentillese de traduire ceci vers l'anglais... merci aussi)


----------



## Agró

Mi intento (no duden en corregir lo que haga falta):

Two weeks ago I started a very long translation -a rare thing, in my case-, full of historical, geographical, literary references, which are very precise, written all in a very cultured and elegant French, beyond my fairly deep knowledge of French in several cases of vocabulary and expressions.
For the first time, I consulted very intensely the WR dictionary with excellent results. I understand now more than ever the importance of your database.
Well, thank you, WR.


----------



## Vanda

Yo también, Juan. Yo no sé como podría hacer tantas traducciones em tantas áreas distintas sin la ayuda de nuestros foreros e nuestros diccionários.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

A mi también me ha salvado la vida el foro en alguna ocasión. Gracias a todos.


----------



## Mate

A mí no sólo me salvó sino que a la vez, me divertí.

¿Qué más se puede pedir?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Mate said:


> A mí no sólo me salvó sino que a la vez, me divertí.
> 
> ¿Qué más se puede pedir?



Nada, en verdad.

Al contribuir en WR, jamás hubiera soñado ser retribuido así.


----------



## utrerana

Pues imaginaos yo, que habiendo dejado en COU todo lo relacionado con la gramática y después de muchos, demasiados ya, me enfrento al estudio de una lengua que no es la mía. Un días por casualidad, descubrí el WR, sus foros, sus diccionarios, y a la vez a los foreros. La ayuda que recibo es indescriptible, creo que si este año apruebo 5º, la mitad de ese aprobado os la debo a todos ustedes, y no ya por la ayuda,nunca faltan palabras de animo, empujoncillos que hacen que sigas, manos que se tieden cargadas de paciencia... Y esas risas que tampoco faltan, soy de las opino que la risa es la mejor de las medicinas y de las terapias, bueno eso ya lo sabreis observando las burradas que pongo, pero si logro arrancar una sola sonrisa...
En fin, decir gracias me queda corto, es verdad eso de que las palabras son cárceles de sentimientos, para mi esa expresión de gratitud se queda pequeña.
Bueno, que me enrollo y he de estudiar que me examino de nuevo la semana que viene así que dadme ánimos que esto de estudiar otra vez me ha pillado ya mayor y creo que ya no tengo tantas neuras como antes.
Un beso, aquí me teneis y ahí os tengo y os siento.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

utrerana said:


> creo que ya no tengo tantas neuras como antes. Serán neuronas, suponemos.
> Un beso, aquí me teneis y ahí os tengo y os siento.



Suerte en los exámenes.


----------



## utrerana

Sí Juan Jacob, si es que tengo la malísima costumbre de no revisar los textos cuando tengo prisa y, ese día, tenía muchísimo que estudiar pero quería agradeceros a todos vuestra labor y  hacer hincapié sobre cuánto y cuántas veces me apoyo en estos foros y sobre todo en ustedes.
Perdón por esa falta de serenidad y procuraré que no se repita, aunque a veces también es culpa de este teclado, un día de esto me tengo que animar a desatornillarlo y limpiarlo.
Gracias por desearme suerte, la voy a necesitar sobre todo en las escuchas, a veces no me entero de nada.
Un beso muy grande.
PD :  ¿No te podrías poner una melenita rubita y esas cosas y presentarte por mí?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

utrerana said:


> PD :  ¿No te podrías poner una melenita rubita y esas cosas y presentarte por mí?



Claro: mándame el billete de avión y precísame de qué idioma es el examen y voy volao.


----------



## utrerana

Francés y ese lo dominas perfectamente que lo se yo.
Aún no entiendo cómo puede haber gente a la que se le den bien los idiomas y no se lién...¡uf! yo me lío tanto con las dobles consonantes, los acentos, las preposiciones... ¡¡con lo bonito que es un númerooooooo!!
Nada te tendré que mandar una foto y si cuela te invito a comerte los langostinos más buenos del mundo de Sanlucar de Barrameda recien cogidos con una buena manzanilla fresquita.


----------



## Lurrezko

Ah, en ese caso voy yo. La peluca mejor morena, que el rubio me hace gordo.


----------



## utrerana

Nada que se mantiene, Lurrezko! Me vas a costar un riñón porque ya te debía cervecitas y ahora con langostinos y a Juan Jacob también (ghbueno y a Pi y más que echan manitas) ¿No sería mejor una barbacoa? Corro con los gastos aunque sea una pobre funcionaria a la que le bajan el sueldo cada dos por tres ( me siento Juana de Arco pero salvando a España) Y si estamos en crisis...  ¿vale en vez de langostinos un bocata de choped?
¡Ah Lurrezko! lo peluca morena como que no, como que el profe, que encima no usa gafas, se iba a extrañar una mijita...


----------

